# Holster for glocks



## mhammer3333 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a glock 23 and a 27. Want to know if anyone has seen a double rig holster for something like that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

More than likely, U may have to order the parts of a holster and assemble your own - which is easy. U can get something like the miami classic from galco - and order 2 holsters and then the straps...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep, what Shipwreck said. In the Miami Classic line, the 23 and 27 will fit in the same holsters. Just get a right and left holster, a harness, and the optional tie-downs if you want 'em. Put it all together, adjust it to your build, secure the adjustment with the screws, and you're good to go.

Call 800-874-2526 x150 if you need Galco advice on assembling a two-gun rig. Or just PM me - I've advised dozens of people on it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

There is always the "New York Reload" by Bell Charter Oak Holsters & others.


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

I just bought a new holster for my 23. It is a Bianchi with their auto retention clip. The gun locks solidly into the holster but can still be drawn quickly with one hand. There is a small lever that your trigger finger naturally lands on the release lever when being drawn. I really like this holster and the the way it securely holds the gun. I need to practice offhand drawing with it though.


----------

